# Machine Account?? (Samba)



## wayneh (Mar 2, 2009)

I am new to FreeBSD (and to linux) so I am trying to learn, but have hit a road block.
I have Samba running on FreeBSD - Windows XP / Vista machines need to login to departmental folders on server. I am trying to set the machines up as my predecessor had done, but am not having much luck.
I have created the machine accounts. They appear to match, except for the second field in the master.passwd file.
  Previous machines 'mac-name':*LOCKED**:uid:gid....
  New machines 'mac-name':*LOCKED*$2a$040....:uid:gid...

I realize the stuff after *LOCKED* is the password, but, why are they different?

That's my question.

Thanks for any help.
Wayne


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2009)

wayneh said:
			
		

> I have created the machine accounts. They appear to match, except for the second field in the master.passwd file.
> Previous machines 'mac-name':*LOCKED**:uid:gid....
> New machines 'mac-name':*LOCKED*$2a$040....:uid:gid...
> 
> I realize the stuff after *LOCKED* is the password, but, why are they different?


The first one has password authentication disabled.

From man 5 passwd:



> A password of `*' indicates that password authentication is disabled for
> that account (logins through other forms of authentication, e.g., using
> ssh(1) keys, will still work).  The field only contains encrypted pass-
> words, and `*' can never be the result of encrypting a password.
> ...


----------



## wayneh (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply*

Thanks,
That makes sense...


----------

